# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Como manejar las objeciones en ventas

## Dinasti2

*Hola quería hablarles de uno de mis problemas que tenían mis vendedores, porque no sabían manejar muy bien las objeciones de las ventas, aunque los clientes estaban interesados, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos para que me asesoraran, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página web en donde me platicaban los tips que los vendedores deben de aplicar cuando haya objeciones y que los prospectos tengan el interés de comprar el producto. Si no saben cómo manejar las objeciones de los prospectos vean la siguiente página, les ayudara mucho:* Capacitación Práctica | Cierre de ventas 5: Objeciones en ventas | Capacitación PrácticaTemas similares: ¿Como preparar dosis de AIB con alcohol (96%)? y ¿Donde o cómo conseguir el AIB puro? Estrategia de ventas CAPACITACION A FUERZA DE VENTAS y  ASESORES COMERCIALES AGRICOLAS EN TECNICAS DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO CAPACITACION A FUERZA DE VENTAS y  ASESORES COMERCIALES AGRICOLAS EN TECNICAS DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO Artículo: ¿Cómo impulsar las ventas de un negocio a través de Internet?

----------

